# Avengers: Infinity War - Infinity Steine - Überblick zum Kinostart



## Felix Schuetz (30. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War - Infinity Steine - Überblick zum Kinostart* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War - Infinity Steine - Überblick zum Kinostart*


----------



## hawkytonk (30. März 2018)

Gute Zusammenfassung.


----------



## SamuelDonar (30. März 2018)

Was für eine wirre Welt. Aber mit einer gewißen Fantasie dahinter.


----------



## Asuramaru (30. März 2018)

Ich muss sagen das sich diese Filme sehr gut Entwickelt haben und ich mich schon richtig freue,aber eineas gefällt mir garnicht und zwar das der Mächtige odin in Thor ragnarok so schwächlich dargestellt wird,zumal habe ich imemr vermutet das odin der jenige sein wird der Thanos am ende bezwingen wird weil auch odin pber ein Infinity Gaunlet verfügte,dieses war in Thor zu sehen in Odins Schatzkammer und in Thor Ragnarok hat Hela den Handschuh von seinen Podest.  Nun ist Odin nicht mehr da und der Handschuh aus der Schatzkammer von Odin wohl Zerstört.


----------



## Bluez021 (30. März 2018)

Was ist mit dem Stein aus dem leider sehr schlecht gemachten Green Lantern?
ist das keiner?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. März 2018)

Bluez02 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Stein aus dem leider sehr schlecht gemachten Green Lantern?
> ist das keiner?



Ähm, falsches Comic-Univerum.


----------



## Bluez021 (30. März 2018)

ohhh ;D
bei der Flut in letzter Zeit an Comic-Verfilmungen, habe ich wohl den Überblick verloren.


----------



## admagnus (30. März 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Zusammenfassung! Das MCU sollte aber langsam wirklich zum Ende gebracht werden, sonst verliert man irgendwann völlig den Überblick. Außerdem fehlt auch langsam die Lust und die Zeit sich jeden der Filme anzuschauen. Ant-Man, Spiderman und Black Panther haben mich schon gar nicht mehr interessiert. Langsam reicht's mit den ständigen Comic-Verfilmungen.


----------



## Asuramaru (31. März 2018)

admagnus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schöne Zusammenfassung! Das MCU sollte aber langsam wirklich zum Ende gebracht werden, sonst verliert man irgendwann völlig den Überblick. Außerdem fehlt auch langsam die Lust und die Zeit sich jeden der Filme anzuschauen. Ant-Man, Spiderman und Black Panther haben mich schon gar nicht mehr interessiert. Langsam reicht's mit den ständigen Comic-Verfilmungen.



Naja das stimmt so nicht so ganz weil es schon immer Verfilmungen von Marvel und DC gab,hier der Beweis.

1986 bis 2019
Marvel - Filmliste | Marvel-Filme Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia

1978 bis 2020
DC Comics Filme Reihenfolge – Liste mit aktuellen Filmen und Klassikern



Comic-Verfilmungen gab es schon immer und sind kein Modetrend obwohl dieses immer behauptet wird,stimmt aber nicht.Auch der Abstand der Erschienenen Filme war nie besonders groß.


----------



## Odin333 (1. April 2018)

admagnus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schöne Zusammenfassung! Das MCU sollte aber langsam wirklich zum Ende gebracht werden, sonst verliert man irgendwann völlig den Überblick. Außerdem fehlt auch langsam die Lust und die Zeit sich jeden der Filme anzuschauen. Ant-Man, Spiderman und Black Panther haben mich schon gar nicht mehr interessiert. Langsam reicht's mit den ständigen Comic-Verfilmungen.



Black Panther und der neue Ant-Man interessieten mich genauso wehnig wie die Captain America-Filme, aber was bitte hindert einen daran, sie einfach nicht anzuschauen?
Endlich werden die ganzen coolen Comics von früher mit riesigem Aufwand verfilmt und tatsächlich gibt es mal wieder Leute die es den anderen versauen wollen und „langsam reichts“ in die welt posaunen müssen.
Zum Glück machen die Filme ordentlich Kasse sodass ihr so laut schreien könnt wie ihr wollt.
 Es werden noch mehr Comic-Verfilmungen kommen, sehr viel mehr! Zum Glück!


----------



## Odin333 (1. April 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das sich diese Filme sehr gut Entwickelt haben und ich mich schon richtig freue,aber eineas gefällt mir garnicht und zwar das der Mächtige odin in Thor ragnarok so schwächlich dargestellt wird,zumal habe ich imemr vermutet das odin der jenige sein wird der Thanos am ende bezwingen wird weil auch odin pber ein Infinity Gaunlet verfügte,dieses war in Thor zu sehen in Odins Schatzkammer und in Thor Ragnarok hat Hela den Handschuh von seinen Podest.  Nun ist Odin nicht mehr da und der Handschuh aus der Schatzkammer von Odin wohl Zerstört.


Thor bekommt angeblich einen neuen Hammer,  der könnte den Part des Handschuhs übernehmen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. April 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Thor bekommt angeblich einen neuen Hammer



Fände ich aber etwas eigenartig, nachdem in Ragnarok nun gerade erst etabliert wurde, dass Mjölnir gar nicht die Quelle seiner Macht ist.
Wirklich brauchen, tut er ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## Phone (1. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Fände ich aber etwas eigenartig, nachdem in Ragnarok nun gerade erst etabliert wurde, dass Mjölnir gar nicht die Quelle seiner Macht ist.
> Wirklich brauchen, tut er ihn nicht mehr.


Ich dachte er braucht ihn wenigstens zum "fliegen" was eigentlich werfen und dranhängen war ^^
Kann er das jetzt auch so?


----------



## ChristianKnacki (1. April 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das sich diese Filme sehr gut Entwickelt haben und ich mich schon richtig freue,aber eineas gefällt mir garnicht und zwar das der Mächtige odin in Thor ragnarok so schwächlich dargestellt wird,zumal habe ich imemr vermutet das odin der jenige sein wird der Thanos am ende bezwingen wird weil auch odin pber ein Infinity Gaunlet verfügte,dieses war in Thor zu sehen in Odins Schatzkammer und in Thor Ragnarok hat Hela den Handschuh von seinen Podest.  Nun ist Odin nicht mehr da und der Handschuh aus der Schatzkammer von Odin wohl Zerstört.



der Bemerkung von Hela nach, als sie den Infinity Gauntlet  so abfällig vom Podest stößt, ist einiges in Odins Schatzkammer nur eine Fälschung/Täuschung bzw nutzlos. Und da den Infinity-Gauntlet schon Thanos besitzt, wird dieser in Odins Schatzkammer wohl eine Fälschung sein.


----------



## Odin333 (1. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Fände ich aber etwas eigenartig, nachdem in Ragnarok nun gerade erst etabliert wurde, dass Mjölnir gar nicht die Quelle seiner Macht ist.
> Wirklich brauchen, tut er ihn nicht mehr.


Naja, die Merchandize-Artikel weisen jedenfalls darauf hin:
https://www.disneystore.co.uk/aveng...gurine-playset-460068466581.html?cgid=1520278


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. April 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Naja, die Merchandize-Artikel weisen jedenfalls darauf hin:
> https://www.disneystore.co.uk/aveng...gurine-playset-460068466581.html?cgid=1520278


Vermutlich wird "mit" dann noch mächtiger !


----------

